# IR sensors/emitters



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

There is two sets of IR emitters/sensors in an old ball mouse for PCs. For those with advance electronic knowledge you might be able to hooked this up with L/T 2000. Rauncy


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Is that you Neil? Long time. Hmmm clever idea. I'm no expert but I kind of think the distance you need between the two for a slot car track might be too great for the sensor to receive a signal. And the beam from the emitting LED is probably very narrow to avoid scatter in that window area. Hey if you've got the time and means to test it in a simple manner why not try?

Scott V.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Spacing*

Hi,no I'm not Neil but I've talked to you before, I'm Richie. The only way I see is to mount it is on the side of the slot.Cut a hole on each side of the slot. This maybe tricky on HO tracks but the other 43rd-24th maybe easier as the depth of the slot is greater. Rauncy


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ummmmm puter parts  There is ALL kinds of treasure you can get from old parts, hard drives have real nice an strong rare earth mags ( found one set that will hold a 20 pound mini vise in the air :O) an some brushless DC motors, cd roms have some nice goodies as well as old 5¼ floppy drives ,cool stuff in all kinds of old pc parts, just tear into them an discover what you will find


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh hey Richie.  I remember your handle from somewhere. "Runci" was Neil Runciman.  

I didn't think of the slot area. I know they do have set ups like that for 1/32, but those cars use guide flags which would be easier for the sensor to detect as it is longer. That small diameter pin on modern HO cars migth fly by that detector set too quickly. Again sounds like it's worth a try. You'd have to monkey with the small circuit board to remove the unit and then supply the sender with your own power/resisitor. Most computers operate on 5 vdc and milliamps of current, but in general, all LED's accept 2-3 volts to operate.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah Scott , I'm into 1/43s with Slide Guides now and don't do very much HO.I still have TJ races @ my home but that has gotten rare. I use to visit your board a lot back in the day. I got TrackMate for my track ,I just threw this out for guys like me that like to tear things up to see what *MADE* them tick ,usually they won't tick after I'm finished. Hey I appreciate all the info on these as it will shorten my trial & error ...I mean my R & D. Rauncy


----------

